# Lost Musical Instrument



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

One last bump.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Was it a butt trumpet


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

Nah, it's a bit more versatile in its tonal abilities. Nice try, though...

Rich Phillips


----------

